# WISCRS - Wed Night



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

I am not sure if I posted on here or not, but we are racing every Wednesday night at WISCRS in Gladstone, IL.

We are running 400x2 Sportsman, 440x2 Truck, and P-Cup on the Road Course every other week and then running T-Jet DLM,440x2 Indy, Life Like NASCAR on the Oval on the opposite weeks. The night starts around 6:30 pm and finishes up between 9 and 9:30 pm.

Next Wednesday (1/5/10) will be a build night - we will be on hand to help anyone with setups, painting, controller, tires, or just plain getting out on the track and getting taught a lesson or two.

If anyone is interested, please stop by for a night of great racing. For more information check out WISCRS for updated schedules, results, and points.


----------

